
John's Combinatory Logic Playground - jacquesm
http://homepages.cwi.nl/%7Etromp/cl/cl.html
======
skorgu
I didn't want to leave this with just a vote. Thanks, this is fascinating and
just the kind of thing I love HN for!

~~~
jacquesm
I figured after three days of mostly climate and business related stuff it was
high time for some bits...

------
bediger
You really can't say too many good things about John Tromp's remarkable paper.

